# What does a rectocele mean for my upcoming birth?



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

My third delivery was very fast, short labor and an uncontrolable 2 minute pushing phase. I did not tear externally beyond a slight scrape. I discovered a few weeks later that there was a bulging from my rectum into my vagina, like that muscle wall was torn through. I kegel regularly, and use jade eggs for weight/resistance, but after nearly 3 years it is still very much there. Splinting for a bm is part of my everyday life, but I have no problems with bladder control. I have a new care provider this time and honestly keep forgetting to say anything.
From your experiences and or education,...What, if anything, does this mean for my delivery coming up in about 20 weeks? Am I more likely to tear with the underlining structure missing? Do I need to make a note to tell my current MFM?
Many thanks.


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think there's any reason you're more likely to tear there - though I could be wrong. Prolapse doesn't usually tear through; it just protrudes more (not a nice thought). Have you been to the Whole Woman site? A few of the women there have gone through births with various 'celes and come out fine. I mentioned mine to my midwife a month ago, and I honestly can't remember what she suggested (preggo brain!) but some prolapse seems to be very common among women who have carried babies.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

DS was born over a cystocele and uterine prolapse. My midwife knew about both, and I delivered on my side to help prevent tearing (I had a 4th degree tear after dd2's shoulder dystocia didn't resolve with positioning changes). I did have a 2nd degree tear along the old scar, but neither of my POP seem to have worsened.

There should be biirthing tips in the POP thread here on mdc as well as on sites like Whole Woman. I'd probably mention it to your provider and doula/partner unless you think it would limit your birth options. It wasn't fun, but my midwife did a really complete check for tears following ds's birth so that any problems could be taken care of immediately... and she only did that because she knew my history and I asked her to check.


----------

